# AUTOGLYM LEATHER balm vs cream



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

What's the difference between

http://www.autoglym.com/engb/product-proddetail.asp?Range=1&v06VQ=EJIJ the balm

and

http://www.autoglym.com/engb/product-proddetail.asp?Range=1&v06VQ=EJIJ the cream

Everyone at Halfords was telling me to get the balm, but I'd told them I found the cream online (which they don't sell btw) and they were a bit stumped and couldn't tell me the difference.

The reason I want it is because I've noticed a crack on my red leather seat  And now it's getting hotter and my car sits in the sun I want to PREVENT FURTHER CRACKS.

Which of these prevents further cracks? From what I see it seems like it's the cream I need, not the balm even though the balm is cheaper in that I can use the 3 for 2 offer at Halford's.

(Again, the stickie is great and I'm sure nothing beats LL but it's a bit above my head as a newbie who just want to buy something easy to apply for now I think)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

LL isn't difficult to use only 2 bottles 1 cleaner the other conditioner

i use the cleaner with warm water and a sponge, dry with microfibre cloth then use the conditioner by applying with a new mf cloth and working in


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> LL isn't difficult to use only 2 bottles 1 cleaner the other conditioner
> 
> i use the cleaner with warm water and a sponge, dry with microfibre cloth then use the conditioner by applying with a new mf cloth and working in


better than autoglym cream for preventing cracking?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

can't comment as i've never used it but here's some pics from my mk2


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome seats mate !

But I just want to prevent cracks


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Have you tried looking on on the Autoglym website for product info?
They may give the difference between the two products.
If not one of the many sites selling 'essentials' to us may be able to assist.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers yes it sounds like it's the mroe creamy stuff i.e. the cream I need to go for from what I understand


----------

